# fuji hvlp pps conversion



## ian millerchip (13 Sep 2011)

Hi has anyone converted the fuji q4 to 3m's pps system if so what was required ,was it worthwhile and where did you get the parts as ive just looked at it on the half inch shy website and looks useful
Also if you've got a spare few hours Paul has some great videos and tips on the half inch shy website
Cheers Chippy


----------



## Oryxdesign (13 Sep 2011)

Well I wanted to so I contact 3M, they said they'd get a rep to call back. Eventually 2 weeks later he did but he didn't have any answers. I spent ages digging around the net and found someone who could supply it in the US. I sent a link to the UK rep but it doesn't help him because US and UK part numbers don't cross reference. Finally he agreed to get someone to pop in, no one has, and I have given up.

http://www.homesteadfinishingproducts.c ... ystems.htm

I could import from the US but the idea of swapping was so that spare parts would be available here off the shelf, I have to wait 2 weeks for Fuji spares. In the end I decided just to keep a few spares in stock.

Good luck!


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Sep 2011)

Sorry didn't see this any earlier. 

I wanted the 3M PPS for my Fuji, having seen it in action over the yrs at auto body shops and the guys there swore by it. I had similar trouble with sourcing the bits for my Fuji. Rang 3M, the guy there couldn't do anything for me. So looked round on the web and found a company that had all the bits that I wanted (i.e. the cup & the adapter) - TCPGlobal.

I decided to buy both the mini cup and the large cup (each with it's own adapter). Part numbers as below,

MMM 16124 PRESSURE CUP 32OZ PPS SYSTEM 
MMM 16054 PPS ADAPTER #18
MMM 16129 3M PPS Adapter #34
MMM 16121 PRESSURE CUP MINI PPS SYSTEM

The above part numbers (MMM 16xxx) are 3M part numbers.

I sent an email to [email protected] saying that I was interested in the above parts and could they confirm the total shipping cost to the UK. The total cost of shipping was around $28 or thereabouts. They sent me a PayPal invoice, paid it and got the stuff about 10 days later.

I didn't bother with the liners\caps from them as they are readily available here - and cheaper. The only other bits you needs are the lids and liners and they're about £40 for a box of either - although IIRC, you get 50 of the smaller ones in a box or 25 of the larger ones, or thereabouts.

The total delivered cost came to about £120. Then got a £26 bill from Customs. In my case, TCP refunded the full P&P as they sent it via standard US Postal Service as opposed to some Priority service, which should have arrived in about 5 days (and is fully trackable).

All in all - very happy with the service.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## ian millerchip (15 Sep 2011)

Thanks for all your replies I have done some research on net and found another system by Gerson which is half the price exactly the same and can be sourced locally hopefully will obtain system today and give feedback over next few days 
cheers chippy


----------



## Dibs-h (15 Sep 2011)

ian millerchip":255kvik9 said:


> Thanks for all your replies I have done some research on net and found another system by Gerson which is half the price exactly the same and can be sourced locally hopefully will obtain system today and give feedback over next few days
> cheers chippy



Interesting - just had a quick Google and found details of the Gerson Paint System, very similar to the DeVilbiss system. The biggest difference between these 2 and the 3M system, which swung me towards 3M was that they specifically do one for turbine powered HVLP systems, i.e. the cups are pressurised. DeVilbiss do not do one for turbine powered HVLP and it appears Gerson do not either.

My own experience of turbine HVLP suggests that if the paint pot isn't pressurised - the results are poor. Obviously YMMV.

Be interesting to see how you get on with the Gerson system.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## ian millerchip (15 Sep 2011)

I too was a little hesitant but have adapted the pot too run the little bleed off from main line using the spigot that was on top of the fuji pot not tried in anger yet but tried some water through it and results seem favourable so far will update when tried in anger.
cheers chippy


----------



## rileytoolworks (17 Sep 2011)

Keep an eye on Ebay for the lids and liners. I always get mine on there. Sometimes part used boxes, or just liners. Works out FAR cheaper.
I sold my Fuji system in favour of a large compressor and Iwata guns. I much prefer this setup, though I did like the Fuji.
Adam.


----------



## scholar (20 Sep 2011)

Hi All

A few people have asked me for information on the various bits for the 3M pps system on the Fuji HVLP; I have sent various pm's over a period and thought it might be helpful to summarise here the key information for reference by others.

The 3M information is spread over various sites apparently directed at specialist auto/aero finishers so it was hard work to find some of this. It is rather confusing, but I got there eventually through browsing some US websites and suppliers.

As far as I can tell, you have two ways to use the pps system with the Fuji sprayguns. Mine is a XT gun which, as I have explained before in this thread fuji-hvlp-gun-t44034.html, I have converted to a pressurised model; but it looks like the current XPC gun takes the same pps fittings.

You can either:

a) use the mini cup with the no 24 adapter which fits on the side of the gun. Technically, you might be able to fit one of the larger cups, but it would be restrictive and unwieldy in this side position.
The mini cup is available in a normal pressure version where the paint is sucked out by the pressure of the airflow through the gun or in a H/O (for high output) version where the space between the rigid outer cup and the inner liner (which holds the paint) is pressurised by an airline fed from the main airstream. This H/O version is what I got and the only one I can speak for; or

b) use one of the larger cups with the no 18 adapter which fits underneath the gun (appears to be all H/O version) [also it has a rather long stem so failed for me on the compactness requirement].

I went for the mini cup set up as I wanted to use the gun in tight spaces any which way up - I thought the H/O version would be more reliable and I think I read that it was recommended for water based finishes which is all I use. Anyway, I have had good use from the setup - it all works really well, the only drawback being the small cup size which means frequent refilling; obviously against that is the benefit of manoevrability. Here is a picture of the gun with the mini-cup fitted:









Here is a useful US website http://www.homesteadfinishingproducts.c ... #ppssiphon

Here are the various bits that I bought (I recorded these for my own reference on a useful Word document but could not find a way of attaching the document (it won't allow a Word or pdf document...).


_3M™ PPS™ Adapter 24, 16110_
Adapter converts the paint spray gun for use with 3M™ Paint Preparation System requiring 1/4 inch Female, 18 Thread NPS. Side mount gravity feed gun cup. Elbow swivel nut.






_3M™ PPS™ Type H/O Mini Pressure Cup, 16121_
This product is intended for use in place of metal cups on most pressure cup guns. Setting up the pressure cup vs. standard PPS™ is connecting the pressure hose from the cup port to the pressure port on the spray gun, or spray gun regulator.





_3M™ PPS™ Type H/O Pressure Hose, 16123_
This product is intended for use in place of metal cups on most pressure cup guns. Setting up the Type H/O pressure cup vs. standard PPS™ is connecting the pressure hose from the cup port to the pressure port on the spray gun, or spray gun regulator.





_3M™ PPS™ Kit, 16114, Mini size, 200u filters_
Kit contains 50 lids with 200 micron filters, 50 liners, and 20 sealing plugs. Graduated measurement to 5 1/2 oz (with generic mix ratio film insert). Max. capacity of 6 fl oz. For use with part number 16115. Note: mix ratio film inserts are sold separately.





I bought the no 24 adapter, the H/O outer cup and some additional pressure hoses (not necessary as the cup came with one, but I wanted some spares) from TCP Global through the US Amazon site - they charged me royally for postage on each item, but then gave me a fair rebate when I complained that it should only have been one charge.

I bought the mini lids and liners from autopaint-pro.co.uk as they were by some way the cheapest price I found online at the time - looking at their website now, they do not seem to stock them. You could perhaps try Morrells if you have an account with them with a decent discount. Seem to be quite alot of items listed on ebay, although some from the US with hefty postage.

[For higher volume stuff, the standard Fuji syphon cup is a problem as I use water-based paint and the aluminium cup is not compatible with water based polymers - it leaves grey smears in the paint and I understand attacks the paint chemical composition; therefore after much further painful research and expense, I have invested in a 2.5L pressure pot system - I have only just commissioned this and will write it up shortly - it is rather good, so now I have the pps system for smaller jobs and the big pressure pot for larger ones].

I hope that is all of some use to someone.

Cheers

Scholar


----------



## Dibs-h (20 Sep 2011)

Following on from Scholar's post, the cheapest place I have found for the lids\liners is

http://www.refinishsystems.com/product/ ... inersSmall and for the full size 

http://www.refinishsystems.com/product/ ... inersLarge

Obviously for the larger size it's 25 of each on the box.

HIH

Dibs


----------

